# FTP Problem mit Sitecom MD-250



## adjustMan (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe hier einen NAS von Sitecom MD-250 wo ein Ordner PUBLIC existiert.
Über den (das?) NAS läuft ein FTP Server auf Port 21. Im Router (Fritzbox 7170)
ist Port 21 auch freigeschaltet.
Dann habe ich einen DynDNS Zugang (als Beispiel testzugang.ftp.org) eingerichtet
und in der FB eingetragen. Nun kann ich (nach Eingabe von User u. Pass) problemlos
auf ftp://testzugang.ftp.org zugreifen.
Aber der Ordnerinhalt wird nicht angezeigt! (Ist aber mit 2 Ordnern und div. Dateien "gefüllt")
Innerhalb des internen Netzwerks kann ich auch auf alles zugreifen und Inhalte sehen.
Woran kann das liegen? Danke vorab.


----------

